# Waterfowl Paradise ??



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Has anyone hunted with this club, does anyone know anything about this club? They operate out of El Campo I believe. They seem to have an interesting package, just curious....


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

I have dove hunted with them but never duck hunted. What type of package are you looking for


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well I dove hunt and duck hunt so an all round package would suit me best.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow! 442 views and only 1 person has hunted with this club?


----------



## smb (Feb 7, 2008)

I live in this area, have heard of them, they are newer in the area.
The old stanbys in this area are; W.S. Sherrill Waterfowl and Waterfowl Specialties.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Any other companies similar to this that people are familiar with? I'm interested in finding a place next season.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> Wow! 442 views and only 1 person has hunted with this club?


Lots of views because everyone is looking for the same thing you are.

I'd love a club membership, but when looking at a few years ago it seemed they were mostly rip offs so I gave up and just hunt the bays. I'd still like a membership so when I see threads like this I always pop in and see what's going on. I've got a boy that will be 8 years old next season and he needs to start getting some trigger time, but flocks of 200 redheads buzzing the dekes at 50mph are tough on a youngen with a youth model 20 gauge.


----------



## mlively12 (Aug 10, 2008)

Check out Backwater Waterfowl - www.backwaterwaterfowl.com


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

I second Backwater Waterfowl. I went to school with Lance and he's a good guy who will put you on the birds. He will put in the necessary time to stack the odds in your favor. Good luck in your search for a waterfowl paradise........let me know when you find it!


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

I hunted with Blake and Chris right after Christmas. Six of us shot 6 limits before 9. Best trip I had all year. Will probably go back for light geese conservation order. We saw more birds that day than id seen all year. Plus its half off for kids. Good people, good birds. Crawfish ponds is what we hunted.


----------



## coastalhunter (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been searching for Waterfowl Paradise and ran across this older post. My buddies bought one of their $6k group leases but haven't heard from these guys at all and they won't return calls... i heard other people were having the same problems on another forum but can't find it anymore. Anybody know what's up with this guy?


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Third coast runs a pretty good duck club and they probably have the most land leased by far compared to anyone else in the area. They don't run any day duck hunting on there ponds, they are just for the club. The only day hunting they do is goose hunting. I think they are full for this year, but if you're looking for next year you might want to get on their waiting list. 

As far as Waterfowl Paradise, I personally don't know them, but over the last couple of weeks they have been a hot topic on a few different forums. Not sure what is or isn't true and unless you hear it from a current member with first hand experience, take it with a grain of salt because it's all here say.....

Hope this helps.


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

There have been posts on at least 3 other websites talking about Waterfowl Paradise. Here is a hint, it is NOT good.


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*Confirmed....*

X2


----------



## BeenSlemped (Jan 30, 2013)

I am a current member. Here are facts. We were given maps for 13 properties. 2 were for dove hunting (no duck ponds). Website states waterwells on 90% of properties so we will have water. For teal season, we had water on 5 properties (6 ponds) with at least 100 members. Chris guided a hunt out of one of these 6 ponds. An additional pond had about 3 inches of water put in it two weeks into teal season. 1 of the 13 properties was never leased; we were locked out of of one of the dove properties. Youth weekend - Combinations were changed on gates for two of the properties yet he sent people there without telling them. Big duck season opener - 6 ponds available to hunt. Water not added so 2 of the 6 only had about a 200 sqft pothole left in them. Found out 2 more of the original 16 would never be flooded. One more property flooded week into second split and found out another property would not be flooded. None of this information is coming from Chris; directly from farmers. We were supposed to have a total of 18 ponds to hunt, but ended up with 6. Father-son memberships were told they would never have to hunt with others; xame deal for corporate members. Every hunt was a free-for-all. You never knew who or how many were going to show up because Chris did not return calls or text for the majority of the members. I was fortunate and did get return texts most of the time, but rarely had a spot for just me and my 7 yr old. Others would show up either saying Chris said no one else would be there or he never relturned my call so I just came. I have plenty more I can say, but it is second-hand rather than fact. I think these facts are enough for you to make a decision.


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

Any coincidence that your handle is very similar to the WP owner's name???


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

BeenSlemped said:


> I am a current member. Here are facts. We were given maps for 13 properties. 2 were for dove hunting (no duck ponds). Website states waterwells on 90% of properties so we will have water. For teal season, we had water on 5 properties (6 ponds) with at least 100 members. Chris guided a hunt out of one of these 6 ponds. An additional pond had about 3 inches of water put in it two weeks into teal season. 1 of the 13 properties was never leased; we were locked out of of one of the dove properties. Youth weekend - Combinations were changed on gates for two of the properties yet he sent people there without telling them. Big duck season opener - 6 ponds available to hunt. Water not added so 2 of the 6 only had about a 200 sqft pothole left in them. Found out 2 more of the original 16 would never be flooded. One more property flooded week into second split and found out another property would not be flooded. None of this information is coming from Chris; directly from farmers. We were supposed to have a total of 18 ponds to hunt, but ended up with 6. Father-son memberships were told they would never have to hunt with others; xame deal for corporate members. Every hunt was a free-for-all. You never knew who or how many were going to show up because Chris did not return calls or text for the majority of the members. I was fortunate and did get return texts most of the time, but rarely had a spot for just me and my 7 yr old. Others would show up either saying Chris said no one else would be there or he never relturned my call so I just came. I have plenty more I can say, but it is second-hand rather than fact. I think these facts are enough for you to make a decision.


^^ Been slemped haha?? Ya don't sayhwell:. How does this bs continue to happen? Kinda like sand bagging your buddies on the golf course and ripping them off. Only works ONCE. This guy should go to the slammer for a few years for fraud and have his cell mate let him know what it feels like


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

I work a club in eagle lake. On the first day of the season he had put several guys in one of our blinds after telling them the lease included both sides of the road for three miles back but in reality he only had a small pond in the back. Several lawsuits where filed.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

Mako1970 said:


> Any coincidence that your handle is very similar to the WP owner's name???


Post #1 at that


----------



## BeenSlemped (Jan 30, 2013)

beenslemped, i.e. been screwed. His name has turned into humor on other sites. I am an unfortunate Slemp victim.


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*been totally F(*&%$# for the entire season!!*

i cant even begin to explain what a terrible experiance this was. lost $1200.00 dollars on a corperate membership and probably another 1k helping brush blinds and driving to locations that where being hunted by others, or had zero water ever.. This is the most communicatively inept person ive have ever met in my intire life. The lodge is more like a sperm bank. I would never touch a thing i that place and couldnt imagine spending the night there. I cant wait to see his name slandered.

i have been contacted by several memebers claiming to have suit against the outfit. If any of you really have anything on paper add me to it. next year is going to be really hard on paradise and all of his little jack off buddies. :hairout:

Chris Slemp Waterfowl Paradise. = run like hell!!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

He needs a good ol country arse whipping if you ask me. There is no room in our society for ppl that take advantage of one another. No different then a thief stealing all your stuff. Ain't nothin for me to whoop a 7 footers arse.......


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

he is pretty easy to find they were at the eagle lake bucces every weekend. I am surprised no one confronted them there. Its not hard to miss that gay @ss truck with the wrap on it.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.waterfowlparadise.com/

There is soooooo much goodness in the video.


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*club*

check out 3rd coast Ive been with them for 4 or 5 years and they do what they say they are going to do,and are fair with all .


----------



## BeenSlemped (Jan 30, 2013)

Magically tons of 2012-13 season pictures and the video popped up after duck season closed. Nearly all of the pics come from his "private" properties; not part of the club. My buddy and his son kneeling next to a 4-wheeler with a couple of teal are the only pics from a club property. Chris is trying to prime up the site for a new set of Slempee's to screw.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I like the photo of the ghey truck stuck in the mud. Man I am signing up for a lease now!


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

And his properties are so great that he takes a film crew to hunt on the Colorado River (public). He must have been a speech and communications major in college, "ummm, errr, uhhhhh".


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

water turkey2 said:


> And his properties are so great that he takes a film crew to hunt on the Colorado River (public).


I picked up on the hunting public water too. Thought it was silly to highlight a video about your club when you're not hunting club waters.

In the video every time a flock came by they'd unload 5-6 guns and pat themselves on the back for knocking one down. Never allowed any of the birds to finish. On one volley I counted 8 seconds between the first shot to the last one.  Doesn't sound like a long time but think about it.... 5-6 gun all shooting... count to 8..... LOL, the birds might have been within eye sight but no way any of them were within shot range after 8 seconds. And don't get me started on the SOB shooting with the dog in the shot area. That guys hunt would have been over in my blind taken a shot like that with the dog out there working They should be ashame to post that video.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

That video is comical. I'm not sure if the host has ever duck hunted before. 

K100 tip of the week, always wear blue jeans to a duck hunt, and make sure your non-covered-up melon is on a swivel when birds are near.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

That video should be used as what not to do when duck hunting. The shell companies must love them.


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm really impressed with his titles. Owner/Elite Guide.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw his truck a couple times at Buc-ee's down in Eagle Lake this season. Thought to myself that it sure was a cute truck.

If his video is meant to showcase a good duck hunt, I don't know how he's getting any business. He'd be better off using it as a comic reel.


----------



## Lystin (Feb 7, 2013)

*Waterfowl Paradise crooks*

This outfit will take your money to the bank and laugh all the way. They deposited my check and never answered the phone, texts, or emails to book a hunt. I even sent certified mail to the business address stating that I wanted a refund as a notice to defendant. No one signed for it. My group showed up at one of the properties without booking and found a cluster of confused hunters. There was little to no water. Stay away from Waterfowl Paradise! Professional crooks.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

You know he's reading this post.... suddenly the video says "This video is Private". LOL


----------



## tdub2121 (Oct 18, 2010)

All right f


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I would assume the "mailing address" on the contact page is his home address. 

More like an elite D-bag looks like.


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Saw his douche wagon rolling through Sealy on Thursday at noon.


----------



## Cobra7 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is what everyone needs to do. Go to Attorney General of Texas website and click Consumer Protection tab at top. Hit file a complaint and fill everything out and then tell your story. He is already being investigated for fraud by this office. He had a chance to make it right with me yesterday in mediation court and he let his ego get in the way of things. He stole our money and leased Double R's land for himself, his friends and his day hunters and left us with ****.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope the guy gets whats coming to him. Hopefully more people step forward to make a case against him. I know if I was one of the unfortunate I would.
He needs to take that wrap off his truck..seems like its more of a bullseye than anything


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

What happens after and if we do post a complaint online? Just provides a better case against his sorry ***** or chance of any of the "slemped on" getting any money back??


----------



## Cobra7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Both.


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Going to post my complaint today.


----------



## Cobra7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good. We all thanks you.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just submitted my complaint as well. I encouraged the rest of my family to do the same; since he basically stole our money. Chris Slemp and Waterfowl Paradise is a POS.


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

i guess the fun of slemp bashing is over.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Lets just write him strongly worded letters.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like an outfitter I want to stay away from. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Now what am I to do with all that popcorn?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

where did it go? deleted bc of legal threats?


----------



## Cobra7 (Nov 13, 2012)

It's still here!!!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I think he was talking about the Slander thread being gone...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Guys you do know there is such a thing called Small Claims Court.
You don't need to contact the Attorney General. 
Simply contact the court, file on this guy, and you and him will appear before a judge and state your case.


----------



## Cobra7 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have already done that. I'm waiting on a trial date sense court mediation was a waist of time.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Cobra7 said:


> I'm waiting on a trial date *sense court mediation was a waist of time*.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Great Cobra, I'm glad someone is actually doing something.


----------



## Cobra7 (Nov 13, 2012)

If I don't have my money in 14 days I'm going to give my uncle a call. He works for the IRS.


----------



## Cobra7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone know David Pruitt or James Caesar?


----------

